# MSI X99S SLI Plus



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, I just built a PC (or so I thought) and well I have had no luck lifting it off the ground, it will not start. I've tried removing the 24 pin power supply, I've checked for the CPU Connector cables at the top of the motherboard (8 pin), and no luck. I've removed RAM sticks, tried different positions suggested by the motherboard booklet, if I made sure the ones left in or that were removed, were pushed in securely. The motherboard has a green light on, and if the button is held for long enough a blue light labeled CLR_CMOS1 turns on, on the top left of the board. At this point I don't know what's left to do, I have tried pushing the power button on the case and he green power button on the motherboard but it refuses to turn on. I had a graphics card in but chose to remove it when I saw no movement, since some articles said that it could effect it.

All suggestions are appreciated, and welcomed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2015)

Is this all done inside of a chassis?

Could be a grounding issue. Also could be that the wiring from the chassis buttons is incorrect.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome to TechPowerUp.

Please go to your control panel and fill out your system's specs so we have an idea what we're trying to diagnose.

Thanks,

RealNeil

Speaking of a grounding issue, check to see if all of the motherboard standoffs in your case are properly located where the screw holes are on the motherboard. One standoff mislocated where there is no hole will ground out your motherboard improperly. The PC will not boot, or will boot and not work properly.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Welcome to TechPowerUp.
> 
> Please go to your control panel and fill out your system's specs so we have an idea what we're trying to diagnose.
> 
> ...



I was just about to edit that into my post


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

@sneekypeet @RealNeil Thank you so much for your speedy replies, I've just now updated my Specs list.

And yes @sneekypeet I connected and built it all while in my case, and while I was putting the fan and CPU on it, I did on the box of the CPU.

And about the issues with Chassis power wiring, if I'm pressing the green button on the CPU shouldn't it start anyways?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2015)

JSkylar said:


> nd about the issues with Chassis power wiring, if I'm pressing the green button on the CPU shouldn't it start anyways?



I completely missed the buttons at the bottom of the motherboard! Yes those buttons should work with or without the chassis front I/O wiring.
I would however take the board out of the chassis and try to boot it on the motherboard box to eliminate a possible grounding issue with the standoffs in the chassis.

Does anything happen when the power button is pressed, do fans power up, anything?


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> I completely missed the buttons at the bottom of the motherboard! Yes those buttons should work with or without the chassis front I/O wiring.
> I would however take the board out of the chassis and try to boot it on the motherboard box to eliminate a possible grounding issue with the standoffs in the chassis.
> 
> Does anything happen when the power button is pressed, do fans power up, anything?



Not a thing happens, nothing at all. I didn't test the CPU or Power supply before sticking everything in the chassis like some people say to do cause I didn't wanna be sticking a screw in between the pins, but I guess I should've, and will now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2015)

No need to jump any pins, keep using the buttons at the bottom to power it. Also considering you have mentioned that the power button is green and that the CMOS light went on, the PSU is powering it somewhat.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

Front panel wires have to be done properly for the MoBo to operate properly. They all have a plus and minus side on the board and the case.

Did you check to ensure that the board and the brass stand-offs matched one another when you installed it?

You can try to take the board out of the case and put it on a non-conductive surface and boot it out of the case. If it works, something was wrong with the installation. Are all your parts new?


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

Back to what @RealNeil said, I didn't put those standoffs in myself, they were preinstalled in the case, and I assumed they would be fine, since the case has labeled specifically for ATX motherboards.

Everything was brand new from boxes, and the board doesn't have visible plus or minus signs, I just followed a video that was in my motherboard user guide, and it showed them being put into the JFP1 section of the motherboard.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

Some boards are designed a little different from others, so it's a good idea to check stand-off orientation while you're building, every time.

You need it all to match.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

If I try doing it on a nonconductive surface, does it matter where the PSU is sitting? Should I take it out of the case too? And I don't think I mentioned, this is my first build ever


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2015)

PSU can stay in the chassis as long as the leads still reach.

Also on the front panel wiring, I see there is an adapter that comes with the motherboard that is clearly marked. Also if you look on the reverse side of the chassis wiring labels, you will see one side of them had a triangle or arrow, this denotes which of the wires is positive in case all of the wiring is all black.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

You can leave the PSU in the case.

Here are pics of your MoBo and another X99 MoBo check out the extra hole along the rear edge of the other board.
Yours doesn't have that hole.
Your case may have a standoff pre-installed to accommodate that other board design.

This can ground/short out the wrong components on your board.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

OMG I just started it outside of the chassis on the MOBO box and the fan is spinning, no noises coming from the motherboard, so I don't know what to do next?

Also about the standoffs were properly counted so I don't know if that could have been the issue

The BIOS light is now on... So what could be wrong when it's place in the chassis?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

It's not the standoff count that has to match. It's their _location_ in the case as opposed to where the holes are in your board. any standoffs that are mislocated will screw things up,...............check that carefully


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

Wait a minute, I'm not sure my case has 1 standoff wrench and those 9 things coming out of it, so did I have to install this Standoff wrench?



RealNeil said:


> It's not the standoff count that has to match. It's their _location_ in the case as opposed to where the holes are in your board. any standoffs that are mislocated will screw things up,...............check that carefully



They seem to be in the right positions, it doesn't look like anything is too far apart


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

The wrench is for tightening and loosening the standoffs,...that's all. The _9 things_ are the standoffs. They are brass and they hold the motherboard in your case in the proper position and keep it from improper grounding.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> The wrench is for tightening and loosening the standoffs,...that's all. The _9 things_ are the standoffs. They are brass and they hold the motherboard in your case in the proper position and keep it from improper grounding.



Well then I'm not sure, should they be tightened since they came pre installed? There doesn't seem to be any discrepancies when I set the motherboard on top of it, I mean they don't look out of place


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

So if they're positioned properly, you'll be able to put the MoBo into the case and use one screw in each of the MoBo's holes. The same number of screws as the standoffs.

You're checking that they all line up properly


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 12, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> So if they're positioned properly, you'll be able to put the MoBo into the case and use one screw in each of the MoBo's holes. The same number of screws as the standoffs.
> 
> You're checking that they all line up properly



Ok I'll reattempt this, I believe everything is going in fine. Would it be wrong to test out the chassis front panel connection? While its out or is that not safe?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2015)

No, you can connect the front panel wires to try them out if they're long enough.

I've done that and left them connected while installing the board into the case.

You case's wires are marked + or - and the board's connections are marked in some way too. This is so you get them right.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> No, you can connect the front panel wires to try them out if they're long enough.
> 
> I've done that and left them connected while installing the board into the case.
> 
> You case's wires are marked + or - and the board's connections are marked in some way too. This is so you get them right.



I'm not sure if I'm connecting them wrong or not? I've connected them according to the video printed in my motherboard user guide book, and the case itself won't turn it on when I press the I/O button on the top. The PSU is connected to the case which is connected to the MOBO, and I would think the power would be routing through the case to get to the MOBO, so is this a flaw in my connecting the cables or is the case not working?

I'm confused how is the case getting electricity if the power cable is sticking into the PSU from behind of the case? Is there something more than jus the front panel cables to be connected? In order for the case to get the charge?

Ok I just found this Electronics Power Connection which provides power for the case fans and I/O LED lightning, but I can't find a way to make it connect to one of the cables from the PSU, it won't click correctly. My case's is a three prong and they have four holes which shouldn't make a different but nevertheless it doesn't connect smoothly

OH MY GOODNESS, I feel so stupid, or I don't really understand; if this makes sense, pressing the I/O cable turns on the hub lights while this other button off near the USB ports is the one that powers the case on and off .... So I connected something wrong I take it?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Take a picture of the MoBo connections and post it here. Let me look at it.

You have to connect the 24 Pin and the 8 Pin connectors from the Power supply, to the motherboard. 
Is that done?


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

Hope these images are clear enough its hard to angle it with lights,











The one which you can see the labels on the right is +, left is minus. 

I assumed you meant a photo of the front panel connectors? Unless you meant everything which I can get a photo of that too


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Everything please


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

I removed the satas since it wouldn't reach, graphics card because it was in the way to pull the MOBO out, and I have two sticks of ram to put.

And yes the 24 pin and 8 pin CPU power plugs have been in, even when it was in the case and still not working


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Put a Ram Stick into slots 1-3-5-7 first.

Then, plug in a video card even though it's outside of the case. (making sure that the video card's power connectors are plugged in)

Looking at the plug, I can see that the 24Pin power plug is not seated completely. Press it into place properly.


Do all this and then try to turn it on.





You can see on the board's photo that I'm posting, that proper placement of the RAM is important.
See the graphic near each memory bank that says "first"?
(and it points to two slots on each side?)
This is where you put your four memory sticks.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RAM sticks installed in 1,3,5,7 and it turned on no problem. The Graphics card is in, and it's lit the fans were moving and stopped. Is it because there is no work for it to do? All on and running from what it looks like


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Is a screen connected to it?
Are you getting any display on the screen?

Please show an updated pic of everything

Thanks


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

I connected it to the screen nothing shows at all, does the front panel connection switches effect that? Cause I don't think those have been connected correctly*


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank god for pictures!

your RAM is not seated properly!!

There is a long and short part of each RAM stick and the same for the plug. Index each stick so it matches the plug and then press it in until it clicks on each end. Those clips on the sides will be closed around the end of the RAM/


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

It's not? I feel terribly paranoid pushing it in deeper, I don't wanna break anything, and I don't know if more force is needed cause it doesn't seem to be connecting in deeper. Honestly, all 4 feel not too in their sockets, I don't know why, and don't know what I can do?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

It's not seated properly.

Look at this pic of my 64GB kit installed on my Gigabyte X99 Board.
You can't see any gold at the bottoms at all

Press them down, they'll take a lot of force


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Make sure that you have the long and short sides of the gold contacts matched up and install one at a time by pressing both sides at the same time until they go in, all the way. It will 'click' when it does.
You can destroy your board or RAM by powering it up partially connected


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh wow, there really was more to push, it snapped in now. Yup there was a click, I turned it on again but nothing different happens


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Look for the BIOS RESET and reset the bios.
then try again
Are ALL of them seated properly now? Did they all click on both sides?


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Look for the BIOS RESET and reset the bios.
> then try again
> Are ALL of them seated properly now?



I'm not sure what the BIOS Reset?

And I'm fairly certain there seated correctly


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Look at the pic.
There is a jumper located in the pic that resets the BIOS to stock settings. You have to change the jumper while the power is off and the PSU is unplugged from the wall. Try to turn on the system while it's set this way. That will purge any power left in the board.

Then, put that jumper back the way it was, and plug the PSU in. try booting the PC then.

Note that there may not be a jumper there. If that's the case short between the two pins for a few seconds.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Did it boot?

I'm going to have to go soon.

My wife just told me that she plans on making a baby tonight and she wants me to be there.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Did it boot?
> 
> I'm going to have to go soon.
> 
> My wife just told me that she plans on making a baby tonight and she wants me to be there.



 Uh I don't really know what to do, I looked in my booklet and it says short, that requires a screw driver right? And I don't know what exactly the switch is? I see a few things around that battery


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

yeah, by the battery.

circled in red on that last pic I posted

use a screwdriver to short the pins

it's just two pins sticking up together


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

I mean you just rub the screwdriver between them? I think I did that but it does nothing,

But if you have to go it's fine,


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Turn everything off and unplug the PSU.
Then activate the MoBo's power switch to bleed off any remaining power in the board.

Then short across both pins for a few moments.

Put the PSU plug back in and install the video card again connect everything and try to boot.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Turn everything off and unplug the PSU.
> Then activate the MoBo's power switch to bleed off any remaining power in the board.
> 
> Then short across both pins for a few moments.
> ...



I have to unplug and remove the graphics card?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Is it properly seated? pushed down until the PCI-E slot-lock clicks?


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Is it properly seated? pushed down until the PCI-E slot-lock clicks?



The big graphics card will click? 

It seems to big for the PCI-e? It will click?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Look at the slot for the video card. On the center of the motherboard is the edge of the PCI-E slot and it has a retention mechanism on the edge. 
That's what will engage when yo get the GPU installed all the way. 
You don't want any gold showing at the bottom of it. Just like the ram.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

The locking part is circled here


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

Is that in there? I've tried pushing and this really isn't budging


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

It's in properly


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

I have to go. I'm surely missing out right about now,.........I'll check this thread tomorrow. Good luck Grasshopper.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

!!!!!!!! I seemed to have found a solution? I think? (I hope) For the non responsive booting / display, I remove all RAMs but 1 in module 1, aand my screen says CPU or Memory Changed !!! Please enter Setup to configure your system. Press F1 to run setup. Press F2 to load default values and continue.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

OK,.........press F2 to start with and see if it boots.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

Its booted, and I got into BIOS. Would it have been better to go into BIOS or Boot menu?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

You have any OS loaded yet?


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> You have any OS loaded yet?



I haven't run any OS, and it's not in the disc drive, should I restart and go into boot menu with the Win 8 CD in?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

You should go into BIOS and set the boot options. I assume you'll use the DVD to install to the SSD for the OS Install.
Set the DVD Burner to number one in the boot process. Then set the SSD to boot next.

Also, set the SSD to AHCI mode and that will speed up the system quite a bit. If it asks for a driver, use the disk that came with the mainboard.
If AHCI will not work use RAID setting, but do not configure a RAID during the boot process.
Just go to the Windows CD and load the setup program.

BTW: did you reinstall all of your RAM into the proper slots?


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> BTW: did you reinstall all of your RAM into the proper slots?



I haven't done that, I'm still using 1 stick of RAM, that won't effect anything will it? I just read somewhere that in some instances certain RAM slots on this MOBO don't work out of box and updating latest BIOS is necessary to make them work? So I mean I can try installing them again, and if it fails to display, I'll try that update?

Also I'm still breadboarding the system, I haven't tried putting it back in the case


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

See if it works with your RAM now.

If not, you can go to the website for the board and the support page.
In "downloads", there is a section that has the latest BIOS download it and put it onto a flash drive.
You can update the bios from the flash drive while in the BIOS.
I wouldn't reinstall the board into the case until the memory problem is figured out.

One last thing. I noticed that you're using the second PCI-E slot for your video card. (PCI-E 2)

You should be using the first slot, it's labeled PCI-E 1 and it's closest to the CPU cooler.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

I tried different methods of putting the rams (of the 3 sticks) in slots 3,5,7 and all caused no display. And now I'm trying to update the BIOS and for some reason it keeps telling me there is no BIOS on the flash drive when there is


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

Did you unzip the BIOS that you downloaded onto the flash drive, or just transfer the compressed file?

Just use the one RAM stick if it will not work with four of them. Get into BIOS and flash it from within BIOS


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

I got it working but now I've come to a screen that says "Please set the multi BIOS switch to the target BIOS ROM then press any key to continue."


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

You have a dual BIOS motherboard. There is a switch that selects one or the other that the board uses.

The reason for this is if you have a bad BIOS flash and it stops working, you can power down and switch to the other bios and boot. Then, you have another chance to reflash the first bios. leave the setting the way it is and proceed

Here is a pic of that switch and it's location on your board.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow , I'm so mad at myself ... If I'm not mistaken, this whole time I've been putting the RAM in 1,3,5,8 slots  I was wondering why the 7 slot was close to the fan while the 3 slot was one away, and yes even in the pics from page 2 I was putting the ram into the wrong slot Oh my Lord, .

Well ok, all 16 GB work, I guess the next step is to try the graphics card in PCI slot 1, and then the case (which I'm so nervous for)  Please work standoffs!!!

Alright, PCI 1 works with the GPU, no clearance issues, next is the scary case


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 13, 2015)

You basically have three rows of standoffs on that board.

When you begin the installation, hold the board into place and under a bright light, look for a brass standoff under each mounting hole.

You already verified the number of standoffs match the number of holes on the board.

So if there is a standoff under all of the mounting holes, you're good to go.

Remember that we found problems with the ram installation and the video card too. So, the chances are that it wouldn't boot for those reasons to begin with.
Go ahead and install the mobo. It will work this time.


----------



## JSkylar (Jun 13, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> You basically have three rows of standoffs on that board.
> 
> When you begin the installation, hold the board into place and under a bright light, look for a brass standoff under each mounting hole.
> 
> ...



It worked!!!!!!! It really worked!!! I don't think I can say thank you enough for how grateful I am!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 14, 2015)

Good deal! Congrats on getting it going. Now you have to tidy up the wires and run a few benchmarks on it.

And Enjoy It!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 14, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Good deal! Congrats on getting it going. Now you have to tidy up the wires and run a few benchmarks on it.
> 
> And Enjoy It!



Neil, you have the patience of a saint!


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, not all of the time,.....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 14, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Thanks, not all of the time,.....



Don't down play it man, you were postponing babymaking


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah, but that got done in a grand way,.........more than once.
I gave her the time to take a bubble bath and put some of my favorite wisps of clothing on.


----------

